# #1 1/2 coils wanted



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

if anyone is interested in getting rid of their 1 1/2 coils send me a pm. Thanx


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Paulk said:


> anyone?


My 1.5 coils are to versatile of a trap to let go. Now that the season is done you may be able to find a good deal on EBay. A couple of months before and during the season traps can get pretty spendy on EBay but like I said EBay is an option worth checking out. Good luck.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

thanx guy.


----------

